# عروض بوربوينت حول التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية الخطيرة



## يا الغالي (17 مارس 2010)

HTML clipboard 


​ 
*عروض بوربوينت حول ** التعامل مع المواد الكيميائية الخطيرة:*


  ادارة الحوادث و الطوارئ الناتجة عن المواد الكيميائية​
  Hazardous Materials - A1
   مخاطر المواد الكيماوية
  Hazardous Materials - A2
  Hazardous Materials - A3
  Hazardous Materials Emergencies
   Hazardous Materials Transportation 
  Hazardous Materials Lockout and Fire Safety
  Hazardous Materials Overview
  Hazardous Materials Training
  Hazardous Materials Incidents
  Chemical & Physical Properties of Hazardous Materials
   Hazardous Materials Awareness 
  Hazardous Material Control and Managemen
 ​ ​


----------



## mezo_eg (26 يونيو 2010)

thanks


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (26 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------

